# EEA2 Refused



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

I am new to this page. I have been reading this page for many months & thought that i belong here. Its like our little world of EEA2. I used to call it the EEA2 community. 

I would like to report my EEA2 time line. 

EEA1 & EEA2 Applications both made at the same time: 15 May 2012. 
CoA Arrived : 07 July 2012. 
NO CALLS WERE MADE TO THE UKBA AS I HAD MY LEAVE TO REMAIN UNTIL 15 SEPT 2012 
Applications Returned (received) Date : 20 Sept 2012. (Both the applications were refused on many stupid reasons which are following. 

1. The most prominent of them was that the pay slip we provided had the company name wrong on it. This was for the EEA1. There was a single letter missing & was the accountants mistake. A human error. THE UKBA SAID THAT THE COMPANY LOOKS FAKE. 

2. I had got my Mrs a Visa for my home country as i wanted to take her to my country to show her my customs & get a traditional wedding done, but could not fly due to my business reasons. THE UKBA SAID THAT THIS WAS DONE TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A GENUINE MARRIAGE. 

3. The company was new so they did not have any accounts history with the HMRC. THE UKBA SAID THAT THE COMPANY HAD NOT PAID ANY TAXES. 

4. They also stated in my letter that now i didn't have any right of stay in the so i must return back to my home country. I bet they were just waiting for the current leave to remain to finish then return me back the passport. It cant be a coincidence that just when my leave to remain finished they refused it & sent it back. 

5. The most humiliating accusation was that i had entered a marriage of convenience. DA F*CK. 

I have a float of £50,000 in my account personal. I also have a BSC & MSC from United Kingdoms most prestigious Universities. Own a business worth more than a Million Pounds. I felt so offended that wanted to sue the whole system up. Certainly pay more tax than the uneducated case worker who didn't even bother to give a call to confirm if something was wrong with the application or needed any clarification. 

Ive made an application again as i do & will always have the right to stay in the UK as long as i am married to an EEA national. 

Second Application dates. 

Application Sent: 02 Oct 2013. 
Application Received to UKBA: 03 Oct 2013. 
CoR: 14 Oct 2013. 
No calls made till date
Residence Permit: Still waiting 

Now i have few questions out of many that go in the back of my mind. 

1. Does it effect the time limit if the last application made was denied or the passport were held as a result of application refusal. 

2. Can i sue the UKBA for loss of earnings if my application is not decided with in 6 months time frame. 

3. Which date is counted for the start of 6 Months time. 

Ill be pleased if you guys could help. 

Thank you.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


Ukbasting said:


> I am new to this page. I have been reading this page for many months & thought that i belong here. Its like our little world of EEA2. I used to call it the EEA2 community.
> 
> I would like to report my EEA2 time line.
> 
> ...


I trust the dates you have written contain an honest finger mistake, hence the benefit of the doubt. 

Your new date on processing time, began the minute it was received: in your case 3rd. October. 

What does CoR stand for?

You can always challenge UKBA in court, that's how laws are changed.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

He can't sue them for lost income though.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. Otherwise people would claim for every failing and mistake by public bodies, such as delay in issuing passport costing a businessman millions in lost order etc.


----------



## stormystorms (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow this is absolutely repulsive!!! I'm so sorry this happened to you! :-(


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

So this means my 6 months time is up. 

That have taken more than 6 months do either come up with an excuse to fries it again or grant it which they will have to any way. 

Sometimes I just laugh at them thinking what a nightmare they would have in the office. 

Thanks jrge:


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I trust the dates you have written contain an honest finger mistake, hence the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> ...





Thanks Jrge, 

This means my 6 months waiting time is over isn't it. 

This has nothing to do with the Certificate of Acceptance Dates. 

Now please tell me how shall I get them to give me an answer. 

Shall I get the MP involved, just had dinner with her this Friday. 

Thanks


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

The mistakes appear to be yours. If you have a payslip with the wrong company name, of course you're going to look like you're lying. It's not outrageous that they refused you. You can get the MP involved if you wish, but the fact is, these are your mistakes, not the UKBA. 

I wish you good luck.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ukbasting said:


> Thanks Jrge,
> 
> This means my 6 months waiting time is over isn't it.
> *
> ...


Go back and read the October dates that you wrote down in your haste at the end of your OP... Jrge is just making sure that you meant _October 20*12*_ and not October _20*13*_... it's April 2013 and October of this year is still 6 months away.


----------



## Harun (Jan 27, 2013)

Wrong spelling on Payslips and no history of tax being paid is a major red flag. UKBA can't prove that you're actually earning.

I think there's a category for people who are Directors of companies who want to apply for UK Visas.


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

Harun said:


> Wrong spelling on Payslips and no history of tax being paid is a major red flag. UKBA can't prove that you're actually earning.
> 
> I think there's a category for people who are Directors of companies who want to apply for UK Visas.


It was a new company which did not pass the tax year so how could the tax been paid. 

It was the company's accountants mistake not ours so why do we have to suffer. 
All I am saying is a simple phone call would have done it. 

It's not her fault finding employment in a new organisation where the accountant makes mistakes. Any way the damage is done. 

Now that I have passed the waiting time what do I do now.


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

stormystorms said:


> Wow this is absolutely repulsive!!! I'm so sorry this happened to you! :-(


He most devastating thing is that the person dealing with the case actuall wrote THE SECRETARY OF STATE IS NOT GOING TO MAKE A CALL TO THE EMPLOYER TO CONFIRM THIS. 

it looks like they don't care at all, what the result would be of the desission try are going to make.


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

Jrge said:


> Hi,
> 
> I trust the dates you have written contain an honest finger mistake, hence the benefit of the doubt.
> 
> ...





Please accept my sincere apologies for mentioning the dates wrong. 

Yes you are right the correct dates are oct 2012 not 2013. 

Thank you for looking deeply into the query. 

What shall I do now.


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

AmyD said:


> He can't sue them for lost income though.


What about the mental stress caused. 

why do we only the public have to pay the price when it comes to cases like this. Why doesn't the UKBA pay the price of mistakes they make. Even though this time it wasn't their mistake.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Ukbasting said:


> He most devastating thing is that the person dealing with the case actuall wrote THE SECRETARY OF STATE IS NOT GOING TO MAKE A CALL TO THE EMPLOYER TO CONFIRM THIS.
> 
> it looks like they don't care at all, what the result would be of the desission try are going to make.


It's not the UKBA's responsibility to go and chase up ALL the information on EVERY application... do you know how much time that would take?

They (UKBA) assume that the applicant assumes responsibility for the accuracy and completeness of the documentation that they submit with their application. In fact, the disclaimer that you sign at the end of the application basically says that the information that _you_ supply is correct and up to date as of the time that you apply. Based upon that, the UKBA processes the application.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

No, you can't sue for for mental stress either. You absolutely have no grounds to sue anyone. You should be mad at yourself, if anyone, not the UKBA. They did nothing wrong. You did. You made the mistake. Nobody is paying for anything - you made a mistake, they did the right thing, end of story.

Look, I know it is frustrating when you goof up. Absolutely 100% understand that. But the only thing you can do is just reapply. Quit being so indignant that the UKBA refused your app when they were following the rules and you weren't.

Seriously, take a breath, get oriented, and then try again.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Your EEA National spouse doesn't have to pay for your application nor does she have to meet the strict criteria that UK citizens need to meet in order to bring their non-EEA spouses to the UK.

You are lucky that it doesn't cost you £851 for permission to enter the UK a fiance(e) or as a spouse or £578-£953 to apply for Further Leave to Remain each and every time you apply.... if your EEA2 visa cost you that much money to apply, then I think you'd have reason to complain and you'd find that more people would be sympathetic to your case.

ETA: this refusal also _will *not*_ affect your chances for further EEA2 FP applications, however if any one of us non-EEA FP applicants received a refusal, the refusal(s) would have a devastating effect on our future applications, resulting in even closer scrutiny of the application and longer processing times,


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Dear all, 

Please keep in mind that applications under EU regulations are completely different than those under country specific immigration laws/rules. Under European regulations - ALL COUNTRIES (STATES) OF THE UNION- must meet timeframes as agreed, otherwise they expose themselves to be taken to the European Court of Justice (ECJ).

Cases such as: Ruiz Zambrano, Metock started off as challenges and became landmark rulings. Nonetheless, there's the McCarthy ruling that was intended to be a good challenge, but failed due to inconsistencies.

In this particular case - OP- has made some basic but terrible mistakes, and I would tend to agree with Euro Caseworker in their decision. Was it too harsh? Maybe. But we must learn from our mistakes.

POSSIBLE SOLUTIONS:
1. OP, ask your EU-spouse and MP to inquire about the status of your application.
2. OP, send a request of your passport.
3. OP, make sure to double-triple check every single box you ever fill out. I used to run thermodynamic models and my dear friend, there's no room for mistakes, ever!
4. Forum members, please let's use our precious and scarce time to learn about the wonders of the Feedom of Movement and its contribution to Europe as whole. Don't just focus on migrations of people, look also into the financial impact of it.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Ukbasting (Apr 8, 2013)

Dear Friends, 

I appologies for not being here for few days. 

We were called for an interview by the UKBA in Liverpool. So we went there. 

I was such a long process. It took us 5 hours to get though it. 

The took the interview of my mrs for 3 hrs & mine for 2 hours. 

I guess the lady who was taking our interview was very kind & understanding. 

We were not given much notice to come for the interview however we made
It to Liver pool as we live in Kensington, London. 

They said the application would be sent back to me in a few days. 

Let's see what they think of us. 

Hope for the best & prepare for the worst. 

Thank you.


----------



## dkvaratskhelia (Apr 24, 2013)

if you have investments for more than £200 000 you can get Tier 1, which is point-based, easier and quicker.


----------



## PinkOrange (Apr 20, 2013)

Ukbasting said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I appologies for not being here for few days.
> 
> ...



So did you get the RC or still waiting.


----------

